# Oxybol 50mg Help



## rigbyjohn (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

New to the site and require a bit of info regarding Oxybol 50mg

Im 28 5"8 70kg, been hitting gym for 2 years now 3-4 times a week. Want to increase gains so got Oxybol for a short course.

Should I be taking anything else with these as i am not sure. I have been doing alot of reading up on these and would like to knwo off more experienced people what there thoughts are?

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Bump for peahead...you should PM him mate,hes an expert when it comes to oxys

:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah Peahead should be along anytime now with some advice


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Drum Role for Peahead*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

It's a waste taking oxy's you will loose it all when you stop them.


----------



## rigbyjohn (Feb 1, 2010)

Do any of you have any comments on it, have you used in the past?

I was advised to run a course of nolvadex after the Oxybols is this true or would i just run the Oxys only

Cheers


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just do a search in nthe steroid section mate.

That's your best bet.


----------



## rigbyjohn (Feb 1, 2010)

Tried that and couldnt see anything mate


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Crap 50s :lol:


----------



## rigbyjohn (Feb 1, 2010)

chilisi said:


> IMO Orals arent a great first cycle option..
> 
> I'd suggest running a full pct after this cycle to help save any gains made.
> 
> Clomid and Nolvadex should be used for a PCT


So after the Oxy cyle 50mg / day use Nolvadex for how long and what dosage?

Cheers m8


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't know about Oxy's mate, they don't seem to have any fans on this site.


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

id say dbol30mg would be better. iv dun oxy at 100mg with dbol. gains are quick but u lose it quick. nuts shut down hard an gyno is comin. id run half tab adex oed. pumps were insane stacking them tho. but bad idea my friend


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fcuking hell NO.!!!

5th one this year and it only 1st feb FFS.

Theres only two things they are good for.

1.Some old grannie with bad Anemia

2.The dust bin.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

rigbyjohn said:


> So after the Oxy cyle 50mg / day use Nolvadex for how long and what dosage?
> 
> Cheers m8


LOL, you aren't listening mate, do yourself a big favour and forget the oxy cr4p. If you really want to run an oral cycle then use dbol.

PS, there are tons of oxy threads, you must be looking in the wrong place.

Just type oxymethalone into the search function.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

pea head said:


> Fcuking hell NO.!!!
> 
> *5th one this year and it only 1st feb FFS*.
> 
> ...


Are you keeping a log of numbers now mate? :thumb:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

pure poison if you ask me,they made me ill,better of squirting some test in ya,


----------



## STARSHIP1 (Feb 11, 2012)

I TAKE OXYBOL 50mg AND WAS TOLLED TO DRINK MORE AND TAKE MILK THISTLE IT KEEPS THE LIVER CLEAR AND IN GOOD HEALTH .

HOPE THIS HELPS YOU


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

STARSHIP1 said:


> I TAKE OXYBOL 50mg AND WAS TOLLED TO DRINK MORE AND TAKE MILK THISTLE IT KEEPS THE LIVER CLEAR AND IN GOOD HEALTH .
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS YOU


Yes....also good advice is if you go to Africa and fcuk a prozza...wear a Condom.....hope this helps

Nice first post


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

pea head said:


> Yes....also good advice is if you go to Africa and fcuk a prozza...wear a Condom.....hope this helps
> 
> Nice first post


Woops!  no wonder my nobs been itchy! last time i holiday in Zimbabwe


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

Pea head are you saying oxys are rubbish? Or was that post in response to another quote?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Nobraincells said:


> *Pea head are you saying oxys are rubbish?* Or was that post in response to another quote?


he sure is no one takes oxys on here bro all down to pea head lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

vetran said:


> he sure is no one takes oxys on here bro all down to pea head lol


I currently am! Along with empireboy, ausbuilt and a few others


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I currently am! Along with empireboy, ausbuilt and a few others


Your not helping now


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i used to take them 150 mg/day but they made me ill so much that i lost weight on them its the only med that i dont get on with


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

vetran said:


> i used to take them 150 mg/day but they made me ill so much that i lost weight on them its the only med that i dont get on with


How did it make you ill mate? I'm finding they kill my appetite like dbol too.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

depression mate,i found myself just sat there out of it just staring out of the window. i was a lot happier on d/bol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

vetran said:


> depression mate,i found myself just sat there out of it just staring out of the window. i was a lot happier on d/bol


Shít mate that sounds bad. Fingers crossed ey?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> S*hít mate that sounds bad. Fingers crossed ey*?


that was a few years ago mate if i took them again i wouldent go that high prob stick to 50mg but they would have to be for free lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I currently am! Along with empireboy, ausbuilt and a few others


Excellent !!!!........fly your kite kid. :001_tt2:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

pea head said:


> Excellent !!!!........fly your kite kid. :001_tt2:


Weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## STARSHIP1 (Feb 11, 2012)

STARSHIP1 - I TAKE OXYBOL 50mg HAVE BEEN FOR 3 YEARS TAKE WITH IT MILK THISTLE TO CLEAR THE LIVER OUT ONE AT 7AM AND ONE AT 8PM ALL SOME GARLIC PEARLS HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

STARSHIP1 said:


> STARSHIP1 - I TAKE OXYBOL 50mg HAVE BEEN FOR 3 YEARS TAKE WITH IT MILK THISTLE TO CLEAR THE LIVER OUT ONE AT 7AM AND ONE AT 8PM ALL SOME GARLIC PEARLS HOPE THIS HELPS


We look forward to your further contributions to this board,welcome.How you feeling after 3 years on oxys?


----------

